# wow what a pleco.....



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out this pleco . I found on this web site. wow I need to get me one...
Golden L 56 Parancistrus aurantiacus

Belowwater.com Rare Fish Blog


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 3  They cost about $200-$250 each.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats a beauty for sure, Charles I am not surprised you have them. lol


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> I have 3  They cost about $200-$250 each.


Cool. I checked your website I didn't see it available. when did you get them? I didn't seem them the last time i was over. Do you have any pictures of it thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

They are moving to a new owner's house on Sat. morning. I am delivering them personally. If you are seriously considering them, let me know. I can get more.

But I do get them in every once a while. Check my gallery section at Canadian Aquatics


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

is that a xantus??


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yes it is.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking fish.


----------

